# east fork of south fork salmon Blockage



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's Idaho. There are always new trees in the river in the spring. Some are just more recent than others


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm aware that logs get in the water.. not all render it impassable as the five slides on the efsf have.. here is a pic cascade outfitters posted along with their warning.. 

View attachment 7985


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

This could be a really big bummer. I saw a picture that looked like the first RL in flight sim, after the entrance, it looked much worse than this. Come on baby FLUSH!

That article is about Stibnite rd, going up to the mine from yellopine. While some of that portion of the efsf is fun, it is not the main run. But I did read on the n Idaho whitewater Facebook group that the main run has 5 blockages, flight simulator to dead man.


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

on behalf of CO boaters sorry for above idiots post. Good to see paddlers warning others about danger.... I think we lost the village idiot


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Idiot speaking here*



dweiss said:


> on behalf of CO boaters sorry for above idiots post. Good to see paddlers warning others about danger.... I think we lost the village idiot


A) Run off hasn't started yet when it does many of the logs will shift, possibly creating a less obvious hazard down stream.
B) This is a roadside run and easy to scout
C) When in doubt scout
D) Every river I've run in Idaho has logs to deal with. These are wild rivers and logs are part of the experience.
E) Just because boaters 1,2,and 3 are able to run the drop does not mean you have the skill sets. Each boater must be able to evaluate the hazards, their skills, and if they feel good about running that drop on that day at that time. Deciding to put the boat on your shoulder and take a walk is all part of kayaking and running white water. Note all of the above applies to raters too.
F) If you want safe stay on groomed rivers, play parks or golf courses.

Boat smart, be safe, and remember it's ok to portage.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Logs are part of the game, but from the pictures this looks more along the line of the canyon creek situation a few years ago or the truss in more recent years. Those became nearly unrunnable after log problems


----------

